# US employees of non-us companies



## daled1 (May 15, 2013)

So lets say I am an american citizen working for a non-us corp in a foriegn country as an employee. All my income is excluded under the FEIE, lets say its 50k.

Do we have to pay social security, and medicare taxes? I read something on a site that said I didn't but I want to check with you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as you are paying into the social security system of the country in which you are resident, you shouldn't have to worry about social security and medicare.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, that's not quite how it works. The IRS explains.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, that's not quite how it works. The IRS explains.


What this says is that SS and Medicare apply if you are working for an American company or the foreign affiliate of an American company (though there is still the exception for those working on the local payroll and paying into the local social security system - though often it's the employer who provides the paperwork to the IRS). Working for a foreign company on their local payroll, you would seem to be exempt simply by definition (or at least according to this document).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Working for a foreign affiliate of an American company is also exempt if the affiliate has not elected to participate in U.S. Social Security. Most have not.


----------

